

Get Responsive Web Design, Web Design Trends, HTML5 Basics Ebooks For Free Now - dainix
http://1stwebdesigner.com/ebooks/
It's all about quick learning when we are lacking time! These three quick ebooks will teach you all the basics in super fast time, each book requires just 1-2 hour reading! It's all about maximal knowledge in shortest time!
======
Steeler
Great Books! Read the Responsive Web Design and Enjoyed!

@sufyanism You can get the free Kindle app from appstore and read it on iPod,
iPhone & iPad and Mac as well!

------
zhahurska
Gave me a great outline of the key points, didn't waste a lot of time to get
to the good stuff ;-)

------
sufyanism
Great deal! Sad thing that it's only available in Amazon Kindle format.

~~~
dainix
Actually it's not quite true! Amazon has quite a few apps so you can actually
view these ebooks on your PC, Mac, iPhone, Android, tablets - here is the link
for those apps -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=sv_kstore_1?ie=UTF...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=sv_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000493771)

It's not as convenient as PDF, but well, you get navigation, chance to leave
notes and change fonts as you like.

